# Starting from scratch.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A very good read from Agricultural News.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/cattle/beef/starting-a-beef-herd-from-scratch_277-ar30862


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Hearty applause to the family in this article. Working full time in a "regular" job, raising a family, buying property, and building a herd of cattle is daunting work.


----------

